# Pelicans training camp



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Day 1 observations....

http://www.nba.com/pelicans/video/2013/10/01/100113mwilliamsmp4-2607183

*Jimmy Smith's three seconds in the lane: First-day practice observations*

Rodney Carney was added to the training camp roster today.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Carney has already been released.

http://www.nba.com/pelicans/news/pelicans-waive-rodney-carney


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

How is Jeff Withey doing at camp?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

kansasalumn said:


> How is Jeff Withey doing at camp?


I would love to know this too. There were a couple of articles talking about him last week but it seems as though Monty plans on bringing him along slowly, kind of like he did Davis last season. I was hoping Withey would be able to get a bit more PT in the pre-season but he really hasn't gotten much.




> Garbage time during the Pelicans’ rout of the Atlanta Hawks on Sunday in Biloxi, Miss., may turn out to be a time Jeff Withey treasures as the preseason goes forward.
> 
> “He’s OK,” coach Monty Williams said. “He’s still learning the system. … I liked his activity.”
> 
> ...


More in *link.*



> Until Sunday's preseason game against the Atlanta Hawks, New Orleans Pelicans rookie center Jeff Withey had mostly watched from the bench. He had played in just two preseason games, combining for a total of three minutes against the Houston Rockets and Orlando Magic.
> 
> But with the Pelicans leading by as much as 33 points against the Hawks, Coach Monty Williams decided he wanted see how Withey could perform playing more minutes. Other than a missed dunk, Withey wasn't bad.
> 
> ...


More in *link.*


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Is Gordon healthy-looking? I honestly have no idea.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bogg said:


> Is Gordon healthy-looking? I honestly have no idea.


Actually right now he DOES look healthy. He's only played in the last 2 pre-season games though. He got 21 minutes against the Thunder and scored 21 and 24 minutes against the Wizards where he scored 16. In both of those games he looked good attacking the rim and he shot it relatively well. We'll see how he proceeds from here on.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Gordon has gotten a lot of heat during his time here in N.O. But if he can stay on the court I know the fans here will love him and be happy to have him. Hes got a great game, when one foot isn't in a boot.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He needs to produce this year, that much is obvious.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Withey did pretty good in the minutes he was given in tonight's last pre-season game of the season. 

In 15 minutes he had 8pts, 5rebs and 2asts. Of course he did most of it against the Magic's 2nd and 3rd stringers but the experience can only be good for him.


----------

